# a sheep judge judging market goats showmanship question



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Question our market goat judge is a sheep judge also. When showing a market goat in showmanship, would you show him more like a lamb? Particularly when doing your turns and switching sides. Would you turn the goat to you or would you turn like in labs turning your body in front of the lamb and switch to the other side? Hope that makes sense.
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Turn your body in front of the goat and switch sides 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Lamb 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

At a lot of the shows my kids have shown at there are sheep/goat judges. Some want to see a lot of bracing in showmanship, and some don't want to see as much.
I really think you should watch the older kids and see how they are doing it and what the judge seems to prefer.


----------

